# Cyp reginae



## phrag guy (Jun 13, 2006)

These started to open the other day


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 13, 2006)

reginaes are always good to see! Can you talk a bit about the medium they're in?


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2006)

I looove reginae. Maybe my favorite. Not here though.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## Marco (Jun 13, 2006)

Great cyp Phrag


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 14, 2006)

The medium I use is a mix of peat moss and soil and horse manure. I keep it wet. I also give them fertilizer as they are growing.


----------



## cdub (Jun 14, 2006)

manure AND fertilizer!?


----------



## Gideon (Jun 15, 2006)

Very nice, I would love to see these in South Africa one day


----------



## British Bulldog (Jun 27, 2006)

*Want list*

Dear Gideon
Just seen your want list!!! Hmmmm??
Must tell you what we have???????
Also Ratcliffe bought out a company called Hardy Orchids last year,
Specialists in Cyps. Ophris etc. etc
Maybe we can get some to you??:evil: 
Paul


----------



## cdub (Jun 28, 2006)

Ooooooh! Me too! Me too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2006)

British Bulldog said:


> Dear Gideon
> Just seen your want list!!! Hmmmm??
> Must tell you what we have???????
> Also Ratcliffe bought out a company called Hardy Orchids last year,
> ...



Oh, oh! Paul, you have Cyps??? Now I *am* in trouble...


----------

